

Secretive Storage Company Dropbox (YC Summer 07) Took Sequoia Funding in 2007 - langer
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/04/secretive-storage-company-dropbox-took-sequoia-funding-in-2007

======
unfoldedorigami
We've been lucky enough to be able to use Dropbox in our work environment and
it's been invaluable in keeping our team organized and on the same page. This
is one of the few applications I truly love and hope all is going well with
them.

~~~
lux
Same here, Dropbox is an amazing tool!

I use it with 2 different companies, one just to keep data in sync with my
partner and I, the other to share data with sub-contractors for client work. I
also keep multiple machines of my own in sync with it so I've got my files
already on my laptop automatically.

Couldn't be happier, and I hope those guys are doing awesome and up to some
exciting stuff!

------
aston

      >>> assert "cat" in "bag"
      Traceback (most recent call last):
        File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
      AssertionError
    

(reposted because the other thread went bye-bye?)

------
jacobbijani
Crazy Arrington can't manage to snag a beta invite. Someone gave me one
without me even asking, I didn't realize they were that exclusive.

I actually don't even use it...I should trade it with him for some PR. Hah.

~~~
josefresco
It might be good PR to NOT give Arrington an invite. In fact I'd give everyone
an invite BUT him if my startup wasn't live already.

~~~
jacobbijani
That would be great if they had hooks in the invite code to automatically deny
inviting *@techcrunch.com or something.

------
c1sc0
Secretive? I didn't realize it was hard to get invites at all. Happy to be in
though: I started to depend on it big-time since it just works. I have
everything from research papers to svn repositories on there. And yes, that
big movie file doesn't have to be there but I had to try ;-) Thanks, good job,
keep up the good work

~~~
pchristensen
Secretive compared to the other startups that would give the fillings out of
their teeth to have Arrington talk to them.

------
whacked_new
Encryption anytime soon?

------
adamsmith
congrats to the dropbox team!

Your fan, Adam

~~~
dhouston
thanks adam :) bummed im missing the show tomorrow, but we'll catch another!

~~~
JMiao
wait, this isn't the nine inch nails show in oakland tomorrow, right?
regardless, congrats on the progress. i saw a pretty active dropbox thread on
somethingawful.

~~~
russ
Wish I was going to NIN today =(

------
ttol
drew, congrats on your round!

~~~
dhouston
thanks wayne!

